# spider mites



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, it happened sooner than later. Spider mites. The whole reason I wanted to grow in the winter is because I was certain there wouldn't be spider mites. WRONG. So, I soaped them last night. I got one of the hand held microscopes. There are a lot of eggs. No damage yet, I do think I caught it as soon as I could have.. My babies are just two months old and doing beautifully. They have grown so well. 

I purchased some beneficials that are supposed to eat the spider mites and eggs. Please tell me I didn't waste my money. 

Last grow they were a problem and I feel that I have been smoking spider mites and their **** for several months now. Good stuff though that spider mite ****. 

I so want to be organic and have been in my yard for over 10 years. Any suggestions on organic spider mite help?

Thanks so much. You are all so helpful.
rosebud


----------



## viper (Jan 20, 2010)

hello rosebud , i too battle spidermites as i think most all do,  but there is a decent amount of discussion on the subject in the sick plants section of the forum -- several methods of eliminating discussed .


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Viper, I thought I looked there but I must have missed it. I will look again.
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 20, 2010)

this is a current one for ya..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51786


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you so much cmd420. I appreciate you linking that for me. I just read the whole thing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

I hate to tell you, but I have never found lady bugs or predator mites to be of much help.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2010)

I was afraid of that Goddess. I continue to learn. Thank you.


----------

